# VOTE VOTE VOTE ...France Pro B MVP- Former NMSU AGGIE Wendell Mckines (Best Rookie U.S.)



## K.Rose (Apr 1, 2013)

Wendell McKines: 19.4 points 9.2 rebounds

Already crowned in February, it was impossible to miss Wendell McKines for this new election. As he had another impressive month. Judge for yourself:
Not a game below 17 points in March, three double-doubles, still more than 22 evaluation. 
Best rookie U.S.: has never fallen below 55% shooting. 
Author of a great match against Le Portel with 25 points and 11 rebounds, hitting a 3 pointer at the buzzer to go into overtime and win. Remarkable.

To support Wendell Mckines, please vote!

http://www.catch-and-shoot.com/bask...eilleur-joueur-du-mois-de-mars-en-pro-b/2013/


----------

